# mathews S2



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

somebody, preferably an S2 owner, tell me something you DON'T like about the bow.


----------



## thuffman (Apr 16, 2007)

*Mathews S2*

Richard,
I live just down the mountain from you in Wilkes. You will love this bow. I've had my for a couple of weeks and love it. I am changing the grip and getting a Tronjo grip. My buddy has one on his Switchback XT and it is a great grip. If you want to shoot one let me know or call Buddy Mastin at Mastin's Archery here in Wilkes. Great guy to deal with. His phone # is 336-928-9755.

Thanks,
Tim


----------

